# How Much Light Do Bettas Want?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I may have mistakenly been under the impression that bettas like a lot of light in their tanks. I was keeping my tank light on a LOT during the day and evening... How much light do bettas tend to like? Also, would he do better with natural light than his aquarium light? He's not in direct sunlight, but my bedroom (where he is) gets pretty good natural light for a good portion of the day. Is that better for him?


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually do 8 - 10 hours of light. Make sure your lights don melt your hood either


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/lighting-how-affects-freshwater-fish-81982/


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the article, Hallyx, but I'm still not sure how long to leave the tank light on for. Drago, my fish, seems to be a lot more stressed when it is on, so I have considered doing an experiment and leaving it off for the day, just letting natural light be his light source. So far... he seems a heck of a lot happier than he seems to be when the tank light is on.

Frazzle - Thanks for the advice! 8-10 hours of light was what I was doing before, but it really seemed to stress him when the tank light was on, so... maybe it's in my fish's best interest not to have the light on? I wonder if this is because he is new and still adjusting?

I'd love to hear more opinions on this!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

My Betta did not like the bright light that came with his tank in the hood but now that I have added a floating plant he doesnt mind so I guess it helps block the light. Its a live plant called Hornwot most Fish Shops or Pet shop that have fish will have live plants so if you could get some to see if this helps. You can also order water plants on line and ebay has them too. Also before I added the plants I brought a Aqnarium Light Bulb that is a coral color and he didnt seem to mind it being on as its much dimmer and cast a lovely coral color light though the tank. Good luck I hope you find something that is perfect for your Betta .

Thanks for the link Hal that is some great information to know !


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You don't really need to have a light for bettas...The daylight from the rest of the room is enough..


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a florescent bulb because I like how it produces white light, not yellow, but I changed it back because my dragonscale didn't like it. Now he does


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

None of my guys or gals mind the light, I have normal aquarium florescent strips on all of them, they actually like when they get turned on, coz I feed them first thing in the morning when i turn the lights on, as soon as it flips on they come running up to the front of the tanks for breakfast! lol


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

That article makes a general statement that does not apply to all betta's. Each betta will respond to light differently. Just like each betta has his/her own personality. 

My betta BlueJay does not do as the article suggests. Nor has he *never* darted around his tank when I turn out his tank light or livingroom light even at bed time.

My other betta Junior darts around his tank when a room light gets turned off even when his tank light is still on. But he has never ran into anything. In the evening at bedtime I can turn off his tank light and then soon after the room light and he is fine and does not dart around the tank.

I live in NYC surrounded by extremely tall buildings. Since my apartment is in the back side of the building I barely get any type of light in my apartment so I leave my 15w 120v incandescent tank lights on for 15 hours a day. I do have caves in both my tanks so both of them can get out of the light when they are tired of light or want privacy. 

I say that to say there is no one size fits all rules for betta's.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it matters on whatever your little guy likes. LB hates it too dark and he hated the blinding lights that came with his aquarium. I went out and bought these 15w lights that are like...blue but give a yellow light so it shows off more "natural" light (according to the box it said this haha) He likes them a lot!


----------



## stephanier (Jul 15, 2012)

My betta is definitely more active with the light on. However, his light gets way too hot and raises the water temp too much, so I can't leave it on for long periods of time. It's a 15 watt tublular light and if anyone has any suggestions of lightbulbs that don't heat up that would be much appreciated!!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> You don't really need to have a light for bettas...The daylight from the rest of the room is enough..


+1


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

PetSmart sells those Aqueon bulbs for $2.99. My betta's like the light from the 15w 120v clear incandescent bulbs because it's not blinding. I love these bulbs because during the span of a day it slowly warms up the water without me having to use their heaters. If I had to use my heaters in the summer months with the 90 degree temperatures were having I would boiling my little guys and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

stephanier said:


> My betta is definitely more active with the light on. However, his light gets way too hot and raises the water temp too much, so I can't leave it on for long periods of time. It's a 15 watt tublular light and if anyone has any suggestions of lightbulbs that don't heat up that would be much appreciated!!


LEB bulbs maybe? I dont think they warm up to fast


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the responses from everyone! I can definitely see how this varies from fish to fish. I think Drago prefers natural light, whereas his predecessor, Sheik, tended to be happier when the tank light was on. For now, I think daylight is fine for him when the sun it up, and then the tank light will be on for only a couple of hours in the evening before lights out for bedtime.

I appreciate everyone's help! In the winter, I might experiment a little bit with different bulbs for his light, to see if he likes any of them better.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Kenny G said:


> My betta's like the light from the 15w 120v clear incandescent bulbs because it's not blinding.


15W is 15W..brightness is the same. If you like incandescent (around 2400K) better than daylight 6500K that's your personal preference. Your fish don't care. Only your plants care.



Kenny G said:


> ...love these bulbs because during the span of a day it slowly warms up the water without me having to use their heaters.


Ideally, your water temperature should remain the same day or night. Warming and cooling on a daily basis is not optimum.



Kenny G said:


> If I had to use my heaters in the summer months with the 90 degree temperatures were having I would boiling my little guys and I don't want to do that.


If your heater remains _on_ after the set temperature is reached, there is something wrong with your heater. You might want to have it checked or replaced.


----------

